# Man City cup



## Eagle33 (May 17, 2017)

Need help from web gurus....
How can I see which team is looking for guest players?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 17, 2017)

Log into your players GotSoccer account
Hit the "Events" tab
Search for the tournament (key word helps narrow the field) 
Click on "Event info"
Click the "apply as a guest player" 
Click on the "submit application" tab

It doesn't appear that this event tells you who is looking for a guest player until you register your kid as a guest player  (some will tell you before and/or the age groups looking).  Hope this helps.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 17, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Log into your players GotSoccer account
> Hit the "Events" tab
> Search for the tournament (key word helps narrow the field)
> Click on "Event info"
> ...


Thanks, I did this, but it still doesn't show me anything except that 2 teams are looking, but not which team and for who.


----------



## 05 AZ Soccer Dad (May 17, 2017)

I think it will only let you see teams for your age group and one year older.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (May 18, 2017)

As a team manager, I can see all kids, our age group and younger, both boys and girls who registered as guest players. We are G03 and I see B/G07 to B/G03, and some with 02 birth date but showing G14 as their teams.  Hope this helps


----------



## Fishme1 (May 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Need help from web gurus....
> How can I see which team is looking for guest players?


What age are you looking to be a guest player in?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 19, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> What age are you looking to be a guest player in?


anywhere between B2001 and B1999


----------



## Fishme1 (May 19, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> anywhere between B2001 and B1999


B04 here. Good luck


----------

